# Tom Petty documentary on Netflix



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We started watching the Tom Petty documentary "Runnin'down a dream" last night and got about 2/3 through (it's 4hrs long), with the rest to come later in the week.

A real marathon race, but good viewing and listening. The role of legal issues and the various producers (Jimmy Iovine and Rick Rubin) was interesting. The Petty song catalog is pretty extensive and impressive. Nuthin' fancy, either lyrically or melody wise, but solid. You find yourself thinking "Oh THAT one. I _love_ that song." I hadn't realized that they toured with Dylan as his opening act and backing band.

I always wanted to be part of James Brown's band, ad maybe one of the Beatles, but being a member of the Heartbreakers would come a very close 3rd.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Great documentary... watched 4 hours straight!


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

I've watched it 2 or 3 times already and will probably watch it again at some point


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Nice, I'd like to see that.

I love Tom & the HBs, so many great tunes.
Mike Campbell is such a good guitarist too, perfect fit.
That would be a dream band of mine.

This is a good short doc about the Mojo album, a really good album too.


----------



## Alex (Feb 11, 2006)

I watched it a few months ago in batches on the treadmill and really enjoyed it. I'm not the biggest Petty music fan but certainly respect his body of work.


----------



## StratCat (Dec 30, 2013)

Scottone said:


> I've watched it 2 or 3 times already and will probably watch it again at some point



Same here. The Eagles documentary is equally good (and long, and that's a good thing).


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

It's on the list..big TP fan here.

enjoyed the Eagles doc too


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

A coworker was telling me about this! Thx for the reminder
Will check it out


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

Used to be a big Petty fan. Fours hours bored me. Gave up when he started yapping about what a blessing his new wife was. Typical celebrity bullshit is all it was to me. Enjoyed the first half tho.

Not a late Stones fan, but Keith Richards doc was much better.

Janis Joplin doc my fave so far.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

nkjanssen said:


> a gearslut's delight


TELL me about it! One vintage piece after another. Seemingly everything Rickenbacker ever made. Even a Guild Thunderbird and Vox teardrop.
Best watched on a hardwood floor so that the drool can be mopped up more easily afterward.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

KapnKrunch said:


> Used to be a big Petty fan. Fours hours bored me. Gave up when he started yapping about what a blessing his new wife was. Typical celebrity bullshit is all it was to me. Enjoyed the first half tho.
> 
> Not a late Stones fan, but Keith Richards doc was much better.
> 
> Janis Joplin doc my fave so far.


Is it just me or does it look like Petty had his face "done"?
I should probably watch the Richards doc.
Assume the Joplin doc was "Little Girl Blue"? Watched it on TVOntario a few times. Saw her at the Montreal Forum with the Full Tilt Boogie Band, and James Cotton opening for her. I always thought it was in 1970, but apparently it was November 4, 1969. The only part of that I got right was the fact that it was autumn. Didn't remember that it was _before_ the Festival Express. Enjoyed seeing the train footage in the doc immensely.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I watched it about a year ago or so. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Is it just me or does it look like Petty had his face "done"?
> I should probably watch the Richards doc.
> Assume the Joplin doc was "Little Girl Blue"? Watched it on TVOntario a few times. Saw her at the Montreal Forum with the Full Tilt Boogie Band, and James Cotton opening for her. I always thought it was in 1970, but apparently it was November 4, 1969. The only part of that I got right was the fact that it was autumn. Didn't remember that it was _before_ the Festival Express. Enjoyed seeing the train footage in the doc immensely.


Cant remember the name of JJ doc. She bombs at her highschool reunion. Very sad. 

Saw Festival Express in Winnipeg. I am in the movie as part of the crowd when Buddy Guy is on. I am in the trailer even! Where the guy in a red bandana is groovin, I am in the crowd beside him. Train station in the opening scene is Sioux Lookout. Still looks the same.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> Used to be a big Petty fan. Fours hours bored me. Gave up when he started yapping about what a blessing his new wife was. Typical celebrity bullshit is all it was to me. Enjoyed the first half tho.
> 
> Not a late Stones fan, but Keith Richards doc was much better.
> 
> Janis Joplin doc my fave so far.



You'd probably enjoy keefs book 'Life' a lot more. Not watered down and just as self indulgent.


----------

